# [Wet Thumb Forum]-A pic of my 20g



## redrascoe (Mar 1, 2005)

This is my 20g planted tank. I'm new to this forum and though I would share this with ya'll. I don't try to follow any certain planting plan. I just plant it and let it grow. It may look alittle jumbled, but the aquascape is always changing. I trim here and there as it gets to over grown. I just started a natural 10g, but its not ready for pics yet.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice little jungle you got going there. Plant growth looks very good.


----------



## Louie Sangiorgio (Apr 28, 2005)

Great looking tank. I like you just like plants and healthy tank .I dont care which plants grow where.
What type of lighting do you use and I imagine you use Co2?
Thanks


----------



## redrascoe (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a 55w compact and yes I inject co2 through a diy setup. I use the yeast method for co2 and to inject I have a small fountain pump that mixes the water with co2 in a diy mixing chamber. I got lazy on the the ferts and algae has cometh. So now I'm working on that problem.
But thank you for all the kind coments. 

However the next tank that I post will be cool. its a natural tank useing Dainas' method. Its a 10g with no filter,1 fish, snails, and plants.
The plants are growing just slow. Waiting for everything to cycle after adding the fish before I post any pics.


----------



## Louie Sangiorgio (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I was hoping you would have said NO to using Co2 because didnt want to bother with it but I know it does make a difference.
thanks


----------

